# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Powerhalse

## Surf-Republican

Hallo liebe Leutz...ich bin jetzt seit einer woche so richtig im Surf-geschehen mittendrin...bin 16 und hab gerade mal genug kraft um bei 8 beaufort an der stange ze bleiben...naja...hab schon en bissel erfahrung...1 woche halt...schlaufen und trapez fahren klappt schon alles perfekt...doch nun haperts an der Powerhalse...knnte mir jemand von euch Cracks mal nen tipp geben wie ich mich da am besten anlegen sollte? mcht nmlich nen schn groen spray hinlegen...doch wenn ich das segel nach hinten lega...voll auf kante geh dann bin ich sofort auf null und komm nich rum...und patsch wird's wieder nass:S 

Danke schon im Voraus...
mfg Surf-Republican

----------


## Danger

8 bft ?!? ...wie schaffst Du das so schnell?
Schau am besten mal hier unter moves. Oder bei http://www.continentseven.com. 
Da gibts auch gleich noch den Spock - den msstest Du dann nach zwei Wochen ja auch knnen wenn nach einer Woche schon 8 Bft, Schlaufen und Trapez klappen ;-)

----------


## Surf-Republican

okay...vielen dank fr die info...werd's mir mal anschaun...aber das mit den fortschritten...hatte nen sehr guten lehrer :Wink:  mein vater is schon seit ber 20 Jahren auf dem brett...daher...okay...nommals danke fr die info...

----------


## Finnenkratzer

>...seit einer woche so richtig im Surf-geschehen ... genug kraft um bei 8 beaufort an der stange ze bleiben...

Sorry Leute aber wenn ich sowas hre stellen sich mir immer die Nackenhare.
NIEMAND - ich sage NIEMAND surft nach einer Woche bei 8BF.
Solche Sprche zeugen nicht gerade von Ehrfurcht gegenber den Naturgewalten.

Wenn hier die Profis darber reden dann ist das Ok und die wissen auch WAS sie reden.
Fr Anfnger wre ein solcher Wind lebensgefhrlich.

----------


## mwulli

1 woche find ich auch schon ein bissel heftig. ich surf jetzt fast 4 jahre und es geht erst mit schlaufen so langsam los. oO
und dann bei 8 bf?! mhm... schon ein bissel bertrieben...

----------


## Ratzebub

Der mein doch 8 Knoten!!!!.

----------


## Steph82

also ich war letztens bei 8 bft drauen, ich surfe erst seit 2 Jahren, und mich hat es so heftig vom brett gerissen das ich meine Gabel geschrottet habe und meine Hand gleich mit. ich hatte drei woche lang erstmal die schnauze voll vom Windsurfen.

und deshalb soll der kleine nicht erzhlen das er gleich nach einer woche bei 8 bft raus geht und darber schreibt als ob es ein spaziergang wre.

mfg

steph

----------


## mainclain

ich war letztens bei 6 abundzu 7 raus
(surfe seit nen jahr)
45kg schwer
ich konnte das segel kaum anziehen!
bin zum teil 20 cm mit mein fssen von board weggewesen weil ich dauernt hochgesprungen bin
und war sau anstrengend
und das waren nur ben!
mein dad sagt das wird immer doppelt so stark pro windstrke
also ich glaube mit "lebensgefhrlich" hatte Finnenkratzer recht :Wink: 
also das du das nach einer woche schaffen solltest....

----------


## gisu

Eine Woche und dann schon perfekt in den Schlaufen und im Trapez und das bei 8 Bft, wo selbst einige gestande Surfprofis lieber am Strand bleiben weils einfach keinen Spa macht - da sag ich nur respekt. Vor allem das du die Kraft - anders gesagt das Gewicht hast - um dich gegen 62-74km/h zu stemmen und noch dazu gegen mig hohe Wellenberge.

----------


## snowbabe

also ich surf jetzt seit 4 jahren hatte letztes jahr mal in bhen nen 8er wind mein onkel hatte zum glck so ein 2 quadratmeter segel fr mich ausgepackt und selbst mit dem bin ich nur gefallen!!! aber die paar sek auf dem brett waren schon nicht schlecht und die blauen flecken wert *g* hatte zum glck ein stehrevier sonst ht ich mich nie getraut da raus zugehen aber wenn man zur not zurck gehen kann kann mans ja mal probieren *g*

also so unbegabt ich bin nach 4 jahren noch nicht perfekt in den schlaufen zu fahren hab ich auch ends die probleme mit der powerhalse ich komm einfach nicht zum!! werd wohl noch ein paar jahre dran ben  :Smile:

----------


## surfandi

Hi,
ich wollte auch mal was zum thema bei surfen bei sturm erzhlen, weil ich erst so eine woche ausm urlaub da bin und da auch mal richtig geil surfen war bei 50 knoten in porto pollo. Des war einfach nur waaaaahnsinn.... also ich surfe seit pfingsten letzten jahres normal klappts bei mir mit schlaufen, trapez und wasserstart scho immer und die powerhalse so lala, manchma klappts eben manchma noch nit, da wird noch drangefeilt, auf jeden fall hab ich mir  n 69liter waveboard von jp geliehen und n  2,9er segel von np, ich habe nur die anderen 5 aufm wasser gesehn und ich hab shcon so viel gelesen und gesehn un ich wollts auch ma probieren, und es war einfach nur wuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuu, keine anstrengung beim wasserstart oder so des hat einen einfach rausgezogen als wrde man nix wiegen, gut das brett war am anfang n bissl n umstieg von 120 auf 69, aber dafr gings ab wie ne speed oder eher ne wave needle, wahnsinn, so schnell war ich glaub ich noch nie zumindest hab ich sowas noch nie gefhlt, gut klar die powerhalse bei 50 knoten zu ben war n bissl sinnlos, ich bin nur immer in die kurve gecarvt un nach 90 grad hats mich abgeschmissen, dann wieder aufs brett und zurck, aber nach 2 stunden bin ich ausm wasser gekrochen und konnt mich kaum mehr rhren nur blaue flecken, muskelkaterund aufgeplatzte stellen an schienbein, ellenbogen und hfte.... es war ein geiles erlebnis klar, und die leute ham mir gratuliert und warn alle super nett, aber ich glaub es nchste mal mach ich sowas wieder wenn ich alles mehr kontrollieren kann, an dem tag haben da 2 leute ihr brett geschrottet und eigentlich sah ziemlich ldiert aus... naja abschlieend kann man sagen es war geil, aber  heftig, und ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen dass ich aufs wasser gegangen wre ohne schlaufen, trapez und wasserstart, windsurfen isn sport der geduld und viel bung braucht, also nehmt euch die zeit, denn die zeit aufm wasser ist ja schlielich auch die schnste, und prahlt nicht damit rum nach 1er woche das und das zu knnen, ciao andi

----------


## Surf-Republican

so...bin jetzt 2 wochen in Sdfrankreich gewesen...auch zum surfen...war irgendwie nich so dolle...nur ein einziger tag...bei 4-5 bft...der eine tag war super aber die restlichen hab ich nur gelesen...vielleicht 3-4 mal soviel gelesen wie ich sonst in 2 jahren gelesen hab :Wink: ...naja...achja...was zu den comments die ich hier geerntet hab...:S Laute...ein paar von euch haben da anscheinend zu viel dazu selbt interpretiert...ich hab niemals gesagt dass ich perfekt schlaufen und trapez fahren kann...ich bin rein gekommen...aber bin nich kilometer und stundenland darin gefahren...immer wenn ich in die hintere schlaufe schlpf...dreht das brett sich voll in den wind...muss mich wieder voll reinhngen...aber das geht nich lange...

----------


## Max86

> ...ich hab niemals gesagt dass ich perfekt schlaufen und trapez fahren kann...







> ...schlaufen und trapez fahren klappt schon alles perfekt...
> mfg Surf-Republican



Das widerspricht sich!

----------


## tmodell

Was soll denn der schei, warum sind alle hier so mignstig??
Was fr einen grund sollte er haben scheie zu erzhlen!
Das ist doch alles nur neid das man selbst mehrere jahre fr trapez und schlaufen gebraucht hat!!! Ich finde es schade das man es einem jungen nicht gnnen kann wenn er schnell lernt. Auserdem gibt es eben leute die es schneller lernen und welche die lnger brauchen!!!
Ich finde es wirklich schade das auf diese art und weise reagiert wurde!

Gre thorsten

----------


## Steph82

kannst du uns mal bitte verraten wie lange du in porto pollo warst? In diesem Jahr war der Wind nicht einmal ber 30 ktn. ich glaube du hast da etwas verwechselt. das waren vielleicht km/h. Ab acht WIndstrken macht jede surfschule den verleih zu da die auch etwas Angst um ihr Material haben. Und acht Windstrken sind bekanntlich 34 - 40 ktn.

----------


## guido

> Was soll denn der schei, warum sind alle hier so mignstig??
> Was fr einen grund sollte er haben scheie zu erzhlen!
> Das ist doch alles nur neid das man selbst mehrere jahre fr trapez und schlaufen gebraucht hat!!! Ich finde es schade das man es einem jungen nicht gnnen kann wenn er schnell lernt. Auserdem gibt es eben leute die es schneller lernen und welche die lnger brauchen!!!
> Ich finde es wirklich schade das auf diese art und weise reagiert wurde!
> 
> Gre thorsten



Grundsaetzlich hast Du ja rech Thorsten. Nur bringt es doch wirklich nichts hier Maerchen zu erzaehlen. Spaeter korrigiert er diese ja, da er gemerkt hat, dass ihm hier keiner den Quatsch abnimmt.

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Moin Moin,

Also ich surfe jetzt schon seit 12 Jahren und wohne direkt an der Kste nahe St.Peter und bin viel in Dnemark unterwegs und gehe ab 30 Knoten nicht mehr aufs Wasser !!

Ich war vor zwei jahren beim soulwave in Klittmller,zu der Zeit war dort ein Sturmtief mit Windgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 40 Knoten das sind nach meiner Tabelle gute 8 Bfr, da haben selbst die Pros vom DWC oder der PWA nichts zu lachen gehabt......

Und selbst beim 2003 Worldcup auf Sylt, wo es mit 7-8 Bfr aus West geballert hat,wurden die Starts fr die Frauen abgesagt und bei den Frauen fahren bekanntlicher Weise, Namen wie die Moreno Twins mit, die das surfen in Pozo gelernt haben, wo der Wind fast das ganze jahr aus vollem Rohr blst !!!

Und dann soll ihr einer mit fast null Erfahrung bei 8 oder sogar 10 Bfr surfen gehen, das kann man wohl kaum glauben !!!

Dann knnte er sich ja gleich beim Red Bull Storm Chase bewerben....;-))))

Surf on

----------


## tmodell

Also das ein weltcup bei 7 bft abgesagt wird ist einfach quatsch! Das kann man auf keinen fall sagen, da es immer auch auf das revier und die windrichtign ankommt.
Diese jahr war bei WC in fuerte ber 8 bft und da wurde nichts abgesagt!
Das profis bei 7 bft ihre probleme haben ist auch ganz groer schwachsinn!!!

Gre thorsten

----------


## Malte

Also ich vesteh dich nich ganz, wenn du so nen Super Surfleher hast wieso fragst du nich den?
Ich glaub ja dass das hier n Fake sein soll aber ich versuch trotzdem mal zu helfen.

Richtig Speed aufnehmen, auf Raumschots abfallen und den hinteren Fu vor die hintere Schlaufe und das Brett mittels Fusteuerung gleichmig in die Kurve fahren. Wichtig is dass du locker in den Knien bleibst und dich nicht nach hinten lehnst. Wenn du dann kurz hinterm Vorwind kurs bist lsst du die Segelhand los und Shiftest das Segel mglichst nah am Krper. Dann Machst du nen Fu wechsel und gehst wieder in die Schlaufen und weiter gehts.

Das mit der Reihenfolge kannst du ndern. Also du kannst auch vorm Shiften den Fuwechsel machen oder gar nicht Shiften und Shothorn vorraus weiter fahren.

Malte

----------


## surfandi

Hi leute, 
also ich war 5 wochen in porto pollo und es waren 50 knoten wie ich drauen war, ich kann gut verstehn dass man in sylt oder st.peter ording nicht mehr aufs wasser geht bei sonem wind, aber das kann man auch nicht vergleichen, in sylt hats dann ka wie hohe wellen und da wrd ich auch nicht aufs wasser, porto pollo hingegen hatte vll 1m welle und auerdem bin ich nicht wie n worldcup pro da gefahren, sondern von einer seite zur anderen gedonnert und hab mir dabei wie schon beschrieben alles aufgeschlagen... ich glaube das material hab ich nur gekriegt weil ich mit mienem eigenen auf der flachwasserseite rausgehen wollte und die gemeint haben ich wre verrckt und ich soll was von ihnen nehmen damit ich seh was das fr ne brachiale gewalt ist.. und das hab ich ja dann auch gelernt, und zum wind die ersten 4 wochen an denen ich da war war ich bis auf 4 tage immer aufm wasser und maximal 3 mal wo ich nich geglitten bin, einmal hatten wir sogar 11, das hab ich aufm windmesser von meinen nachbarn gesehn, da ist mir in der nacht das zelt zammegebrochen... war n sehr windiger sommer haben alle gesagt auch die locals, ps ich wollt jetzt nich irgendne diskussion vom zaun brechen und sagen oh wie gut ich surf und bla ich wollt einfach ma erzhlen was ich erlebt hab, sorry wenns falsch rbergekommen ist, ciao andi

----------


## Surfmaniac 16

hmm schwierige sache
einerseits ist es bertrieben so schnell so viel erfolg zu haben
andererseits wo ein wille ist da ist auch ein weg
ich bin jez auch 16 und surfe seit 3 jahren glaube ich
und in jungen jahren geht auch einiges besser als in den 30 und 40gern  :Wink: 
und in jungen jahren wird auch einiges mehr riskiert (8 beaufort)
auerdem kann er doch sehr viel theoretischen unterricht gehabt haben
ausnahmetalente gibt es immer wieder nicht nur beim surfen

 Ps @ Surf-Republican: vielleicht ein bisschen weniger dick auftragen
dann kommt auch nicht so viel skepzis auf  :Smile: 

achja nochwas hier wird vom thema abgelenkt: er wollte wissen wie man eine powerhalse fhrt und nicht eine unntige diskussion anfangen!!!

in diesem sinne hang loose folks

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Hey,

der Worlcup wurde nicht komplett abgesagt, sondern die Starts der Frauen wurde wegen des heftigen shorebeak fr den Tag verschoben/abgesagt....

Sorry hab mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrckt......

P.s An Surf-Republican : Ich wrde dir raten die Dvd Dr. Beats Windsurfing-Kamasutra zu kaufen , da werden die Moves richtig gut erklrt !!!

Viel Spa beim ben......

----------


## Surf-Republican

hey leuts...danke fr die einigen kleinen aber wichtigen tipps...theorie kenn ich mittlerweile in und auswendig...mit den fuschlaufen...naja...da is es nur dass ich etwas falsch mach...hab aber keine ahnung was...und was die skeptiker angeht die meinen (auch fr meinen geschmack sehr berraschend schnellen) erfolg nicht so sehr akzeptieren mchten...es stimmt es klingt alles bertrieben...ich versichere euch...es ist alles wahr...naja...es kann mir auch eigentlich egal sein...ich wei was ich kann...und das macht mich trotzdem traurig und missmutig dass ihr mir das nich gnnen knnt...naja...kann man nichts machen...

----------


## Surfbr

Hi Surf-Republican,
kann ja sein, dass es Stimmt was du sagst, aber es gibt da paar wiedersprche. Am Anfang hast du gesagt das du Schlaufen perfeckt fahren kannst und jetzt hast du geschrieben das du da noch Probleme hast. Soweit wie ich wei hat man ganz schn Probleme bei 8bft ohne Schlaufen zu fahren. Ich wollte dir das nur sagen, dass du in Zukunft nicht so dick auftrgst.
mfg Alex

----------


## Syncro

Surfe schon seit 4 jahren fanatisch, und bin heuer bei 9 windstrken surfen gewesen( habe sogar video gemacht) war gailes gefhl aber habe groe probleme gehabt das segel noch zu halten ( habe zu diesen zeitpunkt noch 55kg gewogen). bin zwar meistens nur noch abgehoben aber dass geschrottete segel und einen geschrotteten fu(erst nach3 monaten wider richtig belastbar) war es allemal wert! brigens es ist zwar schwer das mit den 8 Bft zu glauben ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen!

greating syncro

----------


## Jens-K.

Wetteronline hat einen schnen Windrechner:
50 Knoten sind 25,722 m/s oder 92,5992 km/h oder 10 Beaufort .....
Bei 8 bft kann man als 55 kg Mensch das Board grade noch bis ans Wasser tragen, vielleicht beim surfen mal ne Be in die 9, aber alles andere ist Seemannsgarn. Sorry, ich weis nicht wer die 50 gemessen haben will aber ich denke in dem Bereich werden die Dinger sehr ungenau. 
Noch mal Sorry; bei 10 bft ist das Wasser am fliegen, in einem Meter Welle wirst du beim Wasserstart Probleme bekommen Luft zu holen...
ich glabs dir nicht!
Unt trotzdem weiterhin viiiiel Spa beim schnsten Sport der Welt  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Jens

----------


## Steph82

Geht doch einfach mal beim windguru auf das Windarchiv und sucht euch porto pollo fr dieses Jahr raus, da sind die werte alle drei stunden eingetragen und somit wei man doch bescheit wer hier wohl anscheinend recht hat und wer nicht. ich glaube ihn sofort wenn er sag  
50 km/h. Die sind auch schon ganz in ordnung und bei seinem Gewicht wurde auch das kleine  
Segel sinn machen. na mal schauen ob da vielleicht doch noch etwas einsicht kommt.

----------


## felix231

also ich gehe bei 7 bft mit 3.7qm raus das get ht noch ganz gut mit 55kg aber bei 10 wrde ich ncihtmal bis zum wasser kommen:P :Wink:

----------


## Soulsurfer1990

also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass hier zum Teil sehr viel schwachsinn von vielen leuten abgegeben wird... ich fahre seit gut zwei jahren engagiert und bin 16 Jahre alt. ich beginne mich jetzt an die Airjibe heranzutasten und habe meine probleme... aber was hier erzhlt wird, wie z.B. in einer Woche alle Basics (Wasserstart,Trapetz und Schlaufen) zu lernen ist vollkommener quatsch.
Ich kenne viele Surfer und auch absoluttalentierte, die mit 14 ein komplettes Sponsoringpaket (Starboard/Severner)  haben. Aber selbst die brauchten mindestens 1 Jahr bei sehr viel Zeit aufm Wasser bis die mal die Basics  beherschten. ich gehe bei guten sieben schon niht mehr raus. aber was zum teil hier leute erzhlen von wegen 50knoten auf porto pollo ist echt schwachsinn...die hchste wingeschwindigkeit dieses Jahr in porto pollo war 26knoten im Januar und im sommer nur 21 mal ganz zu schweigen von dem effektiven wind der dieses jahr wirklich da war (4 wochen lang FLAUTE)...

na ja ich will damit jetzt keinen persnlich angreifen aber vieleicht fhlen sich 22 knoten manchmal wie 50 an expliziet bei Anfngern... na ja aber nun zurck zu Thema...

Powerhalse:
bei der Powerhalse gibt es verschiedene Techniken. eine ist es erst zu shiften und dann die fustellung zu wechseln und die andere ist umgekehrt.
Ich persnlich wechsele erst die Fe und denn shifte ich, aber das muss man fr sich selber entscheiden.
nun zur Halse selbst. Zur vorbereitung muss man stark abfallen um gengend speed zu haben, damit man nicht aus dem gleiten kommt, denn darum geht es ja bei einer Powerhalse.
dann gehe ich immer tief in die Knie und neige meinen Krper in die Kurve. Dann warte ich bis ich c.a. 110 der Kurve absolviert habe und dann wechsel ich die fustellung und fahre kurz Schothorn vorraus.  Sobald ich meine Fe richtig stehen habe lasse ich das Segel shiften und gehe wieder in die Schlaufen und fahre weiter...

Na ja ich hoffe es hilft... ist aber schwer so zu erklren am besten man schaut es sich vor Ort einfach bei anderen ab.

mfg Soulsurfer1990

----------


## Tom-.-

> also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass hier zum Teil sehr viel schwachsinn von vielen leuten abgegeben wird... ich fahre seit gut zwei jahren engagiert und bin 16 Jahre alt. ich beginne mich jetzt an die Airjibe heranzutasten und habe meine probleme...



ich muss mich echt weglachen  :Big Smile:  nach 2 jahren engagierten surfens gehst du an die airjibe. is klar! da fllt mir nur ein 



> also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass hier zum Teil sehr viel schwachsinn von vielen leuten abgegeben wird

----------


## derzilp

lol, das hab ich auch grad gedacht!

----------


## felix231

hm meinste das ist zu schnell oder zu langsam???
bei mir ist das nhmlich auch so :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## tigger1983

also ich halte das mit den 2 Jahren mit der Airjibe anfangen fr realistisch. Er hat ja nicht gesagt das er sie kann, nur das er damit anfngt.
Bin neulich nhe Renesse gewesen. Da waren knapp 7Bft. Hatte dabei auch schon einige probleme am Anfang und musste nach einmal wenden immer en pusschen einlegen. 
Hab mich dabei mal umgeschaut und konnte nicht glauben was so kleine scheisser von schtzungsweise 12-14 jahren so alles gerissen haben, noch bei 7Bft!
Da war auch einer dabei der die Airjibe gesprungen ist, ok ohne sie zu stehen, aber das sah schon ordentlich aus. 
Naja also wenn man immer so gute bedingungen vor der Haustre hat, und dazu noch schler ist hat man denke ich schon genug zeit um in 2 jahren genug erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Naja und ber das mit 8Bft wollen wir nicht reden. Das hat er bestimmt noch mit nem 5er Segel bei 50 Kg gerissen  :Wink:

----------


## Tom-.-

ne airjibe bei 7bft in renesse bei den wellen? der muss es schon echt drauf haben

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo,

also ich wrde mal vorschlagen dass man die Windstrke auch am Spot selbst misst wenn man rausgeht. Zumindest wenn man spter darber schreibt. Mittlerweile hab ich auch in Renesse mal 7BF mitgemacht. Wir haben oben am Damm 28 bis 35 Knoten gemessen und ein Bild vom Windmesser liegt auch vor ;-) Jedenfalls ist es unten am Wasser ja immer etwas weniger - also die 7BF - auch vom anderen Kollegen hier berichtet - kommen etwa hin.
Soweit die Einleitung.

Ich kann nur sagen ich surf jetzt auch schon gut 10 Jahre intensiv und muss sagen dass ich so was noch nicht erlebt hab. Das war einfach kein schnes Surfen mehr. Es ist nur noch beweisen dass es geht. Der reine Kampf mit dem Element. Es gab gebrochene Fe, Rippen, weggeflogene Bretter, zerfetzte Segel...
Normalerweise krieg ich mittlerweile die Halse immer durch. An diesem Tag gingen grad mal 2 Halsen. An sonsten hats mich immer voll reingehauen weil ich den Druck einfach nicht rausgekriegt hab. Selbst ein paar gute Freestyler die ich kenne und da waren, haben sich an diesem Tag auf basic Manver beschrnkt und waren froh den Tag ohne Verletzungen rumgekriegt zu haben. 

Sicher gibts hier einige die das alles knnen und dann auch noch sicher surfen.
Gerade die Crack-Kids hab ich dort erlebt und die kennen natrlich keine Angst. Das Problem ist nur, dass die auch gleich alles ausprobieren bevor sie sicher surfen. In so fern find ich das mit der Powerhalse bei was auch immer bf etwas "Pferd von hinten aufgezogen". Nach einer Woche sollte man meiner Meinung nach erst mal sein Gelerntes verfestigen und dann einen Move nach dem anderen erlernen und nicht alles zusammen. Naja - meine Meinung nur.

Mir ging es bei meinem ersten posting einfach darum, dass man am Anfang (eine woche surfen!) nicht so dick auftrgt - das hat mich etwas gergert. Aber man sollte die Diskussion jetzt auch nicht so scharf fhren find ich mal. Ich denke es hat jetzt jeder Anfnger begriffen.

hang lost,

----------


## Seppel

@Finnenkratzer

war auch einmal bei so 7Windstrken drausen muss auch sagen, dass es eigentlich keinen Spass macht, aber so das ein oder anderemal muss man sichs einfach beweisen, das es doch irgendwie geht.

----------


## tigger1983

Ja mglich das es auf dem Wasser bissel weniger windig war. Also ich war mit 4,5m unterwegs und zum teil gut berpowert. 
Naja und zu den Wellen, es gab kaum welche da der spot durch Steinaufschtungen prallel zum Strand geschtzt war. Also innerhalb des bereichs waren zu mindest kaum Wellen. Der spot ist schwer zu beschreiben. 
Wenns dich interessiert der Spot ist in Ouddorp. Da gibts eine Strae die auf einer art Damm fhrt, wenn man von der Hauptstrae kommt waren links die Surfen und rechts von Damm die Kiter. Und folgt man der Strae weiter kommt man zu einer groen Surfschule. Naja ich konnte mich leider nicht weiter umschauen war nur einen Tag zum surfen unten. Gibt ja leider noch freunde die nicht Surfen...  :Wink: 
Und zu der Airjibe, der Junior hat sie nicht gestanden, sah halt nur schon gut aus  :Wink: 
Ging eingentlich nur darum klar zu machen, das man einiges schnell lernen kann, wenn man zeit und Tallent hat. Und wie die kids einfach keinen schiss hat.

Aber es sind ja fr nextes WE wieder 7-8Bft gemeldet. Also wer zeit hat fhrt an die See, kann den eben genannten Spot nur empfehlen. Auch fr Starkwindanfnger da in "anfhrungszeichen" harmlos.

----------


## Soulsurfer1990

> ich muss mich echt weglachen  nach 2 jahren engagierten surfens gehst du an die airjibe. is klar! da fllt mir nur ein



Hallo Tom, 
ich kann dir versichern dass ich mit der Air jibe beginne.
Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ich sie stehe, und auch nicht dass ich vor zwei jahren das erste mal aufm brett gestanden habe.
Ich bin mit 10 schon einmal gesurft und dann nur einmal im Jahr im Sommerurlaub. Aber seit 2 Jahren surfe ich engagiert und kann jetzt die Powerhalse sicher und die Duck jibe klappt hin und wieder. Die Airjibe versuche ich noch zum Spass und stehe sie auch nicht wirklich... also ich springe ca 130 und dann haut es mich hin. Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ich die Airjibe bei 7 Windstrken be. 7 Windstrken sind auch fr mich schon absolutes limit nahe am berlebenskampf.

ich hoffe, dass ich damit was klar stellen konnte!!!


mfg Soulsurfer1990

----------


## Howie

In diesem Tread geht es nun weniger um die Powerhalse, sondern eher um die Geilheit einiger und Nicht-Geilheit anderer. Macht doch bitte einen neuen Tread auf "Wer ist der geilste hier im Forum" oder dergleichen...

----------

